# Proposed experiement for color and vigor in Cherry Shrimp



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Cross posted - Originally on ShimpNow.com


A member here (ShrimpNow.com) was nice enough to send me some S-1 to try with the caveat that I report my findings. Along the same lines I have been feeding some home made foods to my shrimp. Lets find out if these things make a difference.

Here is my plan to run these experiments.

Set up 4 2.5gal (~10l) tanks. All will have the exact same type of ATI Hydro Sponge filter. I have sponges sitting in the sump of another tank for 2+ weeks to seed them. Measure the substrate level by volume and provide the same to each tank. For livestock I have many few month old but not yet mature Cherry Red Shrimp, I’m thinking starting with 6 in each . I think they make a good choice here as they grow quick and reproduce easily. My water supply is very constant being a deep well, very low in KH, GH and a fairly neutral pH all year long. All tanks would have same 50% weekly water change or same amount. I’ll mark the tank level at full and at water change level to keep that the same. All 4 tanks would be under the same light source removing bulb effects from coloration. On hand a good bit of Java moss for cover to be divided evenly between the 4.

In this experiment we are looking for 2 things.

1. Does S-1 do anything?
2. What results do we see from feeding Fruity Pumpkin Crisps?

Tank 1 – Control – Feed varied diet*
Tank 2- S-1a – Feed varied diet*, Dose S-1 at ½ package directions of 1 drop per 10l to start and at water changes.
Tank 3 – S-1b- Feed varied diet*, Dose S-1 at package directions of 1 drop per 10l to start and at water changes.
Tank 4 – FPC – Feed only Fruity Pumpkin Crisps

I don’t have the facilities to weigh each shrimp to determine mass gain, we will have to do that by eye. We can watch for coloration. Photos all to be taken at same time of each tank inhabitants with same camera at same settings with no post production save for cropping and resizing.

I think this should run until at least 1 generation has grown to produce offspring.

*Varied diet to consist of the following:
Hikari Crab Cuisine
Hikari Algae Wafers
Cyclopeeze Flake
Nisso Spiral Shell Food
HBH Shrimp Pellets
Julian Sprung Sea Veggies Green Seaweed (Porphura yezoensis)

What say we leave this portion open to comment for 1 week, then revisit to see if any changes are proposed. Then setup this experiment within a week of comments being finalized.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nathan, 

Stupid question time. What's S1?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Not a stupid question. I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I believe they are some hormonal supplements that Gnat got from Japan. I'm not 100% sure on that, but that's what it sounds like.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

Would that be the equivalent in the shrimp world as F-1(wild) is in the fish world?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

No. S-1 is a supplement that comes in a jar  

I don't know if it's hormones or just nutrients. The guy on shrimpnow.com didn't know much about it other than purpose.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> Stupid question time. What's S1?


Sorry the post was written for another forum but I thought there might be interest here too.

The box has been translated to read:

- encourage moulting so as to accelerate growth
- improve color
- induce spawning

Anyone that may know Japanese please feel free to correct me.

The images below are not mine but copied from ShrimpNow.com.


----------



## trystianity (Jul 21, 2005)

> The box has been translated to read:
> 
> - encourage moulting so as to accelerate growth
> - improve color
> - induce spawning


That product sounds kind of dodgy, but then a lot of products from Japan especially (ADA line anyone) make some fantastic claims and are pretty good. It will be interesting to see the results. To be honest I have my doubts. Just an idea because I think it would be fun (also eliminate bias), post the pictures of the tanks up but don't tell us which ones are being fed the homemade food, control, dosed with S-1, etc. just label them arbitrarily. If the difference is really obvious we should see it. Then when the experiment is finished we could all try to guess which tank was which. Sorry I'm just pretty skeptical of anything claiming to be liquid gold without knowing what it is exactly.

Also, Fruity Pumpkin Crisps sound yummy. What are they and where did you get them? Sorry if you answered this somewhere else. 

Cool experiment.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

trystianity said:


> Also, Fruity Pumpkin Crisps sound yummy. What are they and where did you get them? Sorry if you answered this somewhere else.
> 
> Cool experiment.


 Here's where to get FPC's...

--Mike


----------



## trystianity (Jul 21, 2005)

From that link:



> Calcium- and protein-rich, this recipe has everything your snails require for nutritional balance and to help achieve optimal, healthy shell growth. Crisps are dried in a dehydrator for approximately 24 hours to maintain nutrients and sustain freshness for a much longer period of time than snail food that is baked.


Mmmm. They sound like homemade dehydrated fruit snacks with extra stuff in them. I never thought of using a dehydrator but I have made my own dried foods. I'll have to try that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Safado (Aug 4, 2005)

Nathan,
I think this is a great idea. Will you be feeding the S-1 to your "Super Red" breeding pair? If not, this will go a long way in the Nature vs Nurture debate about shrimp coloring.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The "Super Reds" are a seperate project.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Nate,

The only issue I see at the moment is consistency in the diet. As long as each tank gets the same food at the same time in the varied diet program you should be ok. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> The only issue I see at the moment is consistency in the diet. As long as each tank gets the same food at the same time in the varied diet program you should be ok.


That's not an issue as the commercial products are all uniform in size and mass. Feeding each the same item at the same time is a non-issue also.The tanks are next to each other. It's certainly easier to feed them all the same then to use different products in each. That only leaves one group that will have the home made food only.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't quite see how the FPC group quite fits into this experiment, since it isn't part of the control group and isn't included as part of the S1a or S1b groups. It seems to me that FPC should part of the varied diet. I know you're testing commercial v. homemade foods... in that case, it would make sense to have a FPC + S1 groups to test this theory. Seems like separate experiments.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

How's the experiment going? ANy chance of an update.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Err... i think it would be easier to test for only one question..that being the usefulness of s1.. if you are introducing so many factors into your test you definately need WAY more tanks to eliminate other causes that may induce colouration adn growth. e.g. tank 4 is an outlier cos it gets only FPC and no varied diet.. in that sense you cant really compare tank 1 and 4. or in taht matter of fact compare tank 4 with any of the tanks. 
By the way... you should be wary about that S1 thingy... i heard its a hormonal supplement and can be harmful to your CRS when dosed incorrectly. i was initially going to buy some (from xbox) as well but changed my mind later when i was at his place talking to him about some plants and stuff..
Hows the experiment coming along?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Experiments have been put on hold. Had to move but now that I have it will be a few weeks till all unpacked and back from vaction.


----------

